# Enable Panic Alarm!



## chhpang (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello guys,

I have recently tried to enable my panic alarm (from pressing the diamond button on the key fob). It can turn the home lights on by pressing it but alarm won't go off when I am pressing the diamond for seconds. Looking into the CAFD's, I have tried to search all the parameters involved but still no good. Any ideas?:dunno:

P.S. Alarm System are standard. Alarm will go off when I pop the hood with doors locked. 

The code that I found with 'panik':

CAS-->3003 FH Master --> PANIC_ENABLED --> aktiv
CAS-->3004 RCS-->RCS_Sondertaste_Panikalarm-->aktiv
CAS-->3004 RCS-->RCS_Panik_Totzeit-->wert_01,werte=04
FRM-->3030 FRM_FH_PARAMETER-->FH_PANIK_MODUS_ENABLE-->aktiv
FZD-->3002 DWA-->panikalarm-->aktiv
FZD-->3002 DWA-->Bordnetzanpassung Funkschluessel Panikmode->Signal Panikmode ALT
FZD-->3006 SHD-->PanicTiltAllowed-->initwert, erlaubt
FZD-->3006 SHD-->PanicAllowed-->initwert, erlaubt
FZD-->3006 SHD-->PanicTime-->initwert, 1000ms\
HKFM-->3010 HKL_BEDIENUNG-->USE_COD2_FBD4-->aktiv
JBBF-->3070 PowerWindows-->FH_PANIK_MODUS-->aktiv
JBBF-->3070 PowerWindows-->FH_PANIK_MODUS_EKS-->aktiv


CAS-3002CLM-REMOTE_KEY_SPECIAL_FCT is not relevant, tested.

Please! I really want a panic alarm! Thanks for all ideas:bawling:!

Chris


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Try these:

FZD => Akkustische Quittierung Entschaerfen = aktiv
FZD => Akkustische Quittierung Schaerfen	= aktiv


----------



## chhpang (Jan 10, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try these:
> 
> FZD => Akkustische Quittierung Entschaerfen = aktiv
> FZD => Akkustische Quittierung Schaerfen	= aktiv


Thanks Shawn, will try this out when I get to my F10!


----------



## chhpang (Jan 10, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try these:
> 
> FZD => Akkustische Quittierung Entschaerfen = aktiv
> FZD => Akkustische Quittierung Schaerfen	= aktiv


Sorry to say Shawn, but it didn't change anything...:bawling:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Are you are sure car has factory DWA option S302A Alarm system?


----------



## chhpang (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes, S302A Alarmanlage, Alarm system from bmw vin checker!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I do not know then. I would remove S8LHA Hong Kong Country Controller from FA and then VO Code FZD and see what you get.


----------



## chhpang (Jan 10, 2015)

I will try. How about P957A HK-Paket? Does it needs to be removed and VO code FZD? And is all that I need to activate the panic alarm are most likely from FZD? Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I have no idea what P957A HK-Paket does.

You should just need to VO Code FZD, and maybe FDL Code Head Unit ACOUSTICAL_LOCK_CONFIRM = aktiv.


----------



## chhpang (Jan 10, 2015)

I have activated Acoustical lock confirm already, haha! Never mind, I will still give it a try later!


----------



## BMW525T (Feb 5, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try these:
> 
> FZD => Akkustische Quittierung Entschaerfen = aktiv
> FZD => Akkustische Quittierung Schaerfen	= aktiv


IMHO this will just give you a beep when locking or unlocking your car but no panic alarm!


----------



## chhpang (Jan 10, 2015)

BMW525T said:


> IMHO this will just give you a beep when locking or unlocking your car but no panic alarm!


I don't understand German personally, but since I have the acoustic lock activated, I didn't notice it when I lock my car last time.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

To activate the beep it's not necessary to code anything in FZD (only lower beep at night if you want it). It's enough to code acoustical_Lockconfirm to aktiv in NBT/CIC and mark the checkbox in settings/doors.

I wasn't able to activate the panic alarm. AFAIK this option is only possible if you have a security car (remote start is then also possible) because these cars have a special ECU for this system inside.

CU Oliver


----------



## chhpang (Jan 10, 2015)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> To activate the beep it's not necessary to code anything in FZD (only lower beep at night if you want it). It's enough to code acoustical_Lockconfirm to aktiv in NBT/CIC and mark the checkbox in settings/doors.
> 
> ...


You cannot activate it too? But seems not only security cars, but most of the models in the US can have this feature. Shawn's F10 should have it? Youtube also has some dealer's video on panic alarm from fob..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltEy6CaLLU0


----------



## chhpang (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes, I managed to try VO code FZD without S8LHA Hong Kong Country Controller, but still no go! Wondering if there are some other codes in CAS controlling the remote key or FZD.. Not a hardware problem for a panic alarm I think..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chhpang said:


> Yes, I managed to try VO code FZD without S8LHA Hong Kong Country Controller, but still no go! Wondering if there are some other codes in CAS controlling the remote key or FZD.. Not a hardware problem for a panic alarm I think..


Try CAS => PANIC_ENABLED = aktiv.


----------



## chhpang (Jan 10, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try CAS => PANIC_ENABLED = aktiv.


Haha Shawn, seems that you are so busy! Already aktiv as I said in my first post asking for help! Seems that we are running out of ideas...

CAS-->3003 FH Master --> PANIC_ENABLED --> aktiv
CAS-->3004 RCS-->RCS_Sondertaste_Panikalarm-->aktiv
CAS-->3004 RCS-->RCS_Panik_Totzeit-->wert_01,werte=04


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm interesting so


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Enabled on my F10 M5. 

FZD/Panikalarm aktiv

CAS/Sondertaste_Panikalarm aktiv
CAS/Panik_enabled aktiv

I was sure that this options won't work at my last try, but now with 54.3 the function works as expected. Close the car, press the 4th button of the FOB for a little bit more than 2 seconds (as coded in CAS/Panik_Totzeit 4 x 0,5s) and the alarm sirene is on.

CU Oliver


----------



## botho (Jun 3, 2014)

If can help, for F31 :

FEM_BODY > 3000 > RC_PANIC_ALARM = aktiv
FZD > 3002 > Panikalarm = aktiv

if you have a remote with only 3 buttons then you need to go further and play with :
FEM_BODY > 30D0 > RC_DEFAULT_IDG_3RD_BUTTON_SHORT
FEM_BODY > 30D0 > RC_DEFAULT_IDG_3RD_BUTTON_MID
FEM_BODY > 30D0 > RC_DEFAULT_IDG_3RD_BUTTON_LONG

Have a look on description for each of these options
Personally i choose : 

Short = Wert_04 Follow me home (doesn't work)
Mid = Wert_02 opening lid
Long = Wert_03 panic alarm

I also code 
FEM_BODY > 30D0 >	RC_TIME_DELAY_BOOTLID = Werte=14 (2 seconds) for MID press
FEM_BODY > 30D0 > RC_TIME_DELAY_PANIC = Werte=28 (4 seconds) for LONG press

Regards


----------



## chhpang (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello Guys!
Um.. maybe I need to try out 54.3 then.. May Shawn sent a pm for 54.3? Thank you! Then I can try out enabling it, cause I am pretty sure what inside my CAFDs about 'panic' or 'panik' has been aktiv-ed.
Thanks for all your infos, can't wait to try out!

Chris


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You want full version for Flashing ECU's?


----------



## chhpang (Jan 10, 2015)

Shawn, I think "Lite" Version is enough for me as I am coding the panic alarm only, not thinking of updating the ECU yet haha, thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chhpang said:


> Shawn, I think "Lite" Version is enough for me as I am coding the panic alarm only, not thinking of updating the ECU yet haha, thanks!


I do not think you understand PSdZData. There are only two reason to update your PSdZData. 1) For coding, where you cannot read ECU at all because it has newer firmware than your current PSdZData supports, or 2) You are going to flash (program) new firmware onto ECU, presumably to fix some known bug, or add new function only available in newer firmware, in which case PSdZData Full, not Lite, is needed.

Simply updating from older PSdZData Lite version to a newer PSdZData Lite version will accomplish absolutely nothing if you can already read the ECU. You will not read anything different as the ECU still has the same firmware / CAFD file on it.


----------



## chhpang (Jan 10, 2015)

Sorry about this, Shawn. I am still a newbie to coding compared to most of you guys! In that case, I think I need full PSdZData 54.3 then.. Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

chhpang said:


> Sorry about this, Shawn. I am still a newbie to coding compared to most of you guys! In that case, I think I need full PSdZData 54.3 then.. Thanks!


Use 54.1. PM sent.

Flashing is no easy task though, especially for a "newbie". 

Good luck.


----------



## Ztechire (Jun 5, 2015)

This is what worked for my F10, Cas-3004 RCS_SONDERTASTE_PANIKALARM , I just coded it today.


----------



## EricTiger (Feb 25, 2018)

I recently retrofit Alarm system to my BMW F10 2015 LCI. 

My car is Europe spec, it mean my key fob is 4 button but without panic sign in the key fob. 
My alarm system is working fine but did not have panic function. 

I jsut FDL 2 Ecu module then panic function working. 

FZD-->Panikalarm aktiv (need to change)
CAS-->Sondertaste_Panikalarm aktiv (need to change)

I guess, my PSdZData is latest (2019) so it is very easy. Just vo the to relative ECU
some of setting it will automation enable it. 
Here is the reference that not need to change 

HKFM-->3010 HKL_BEDIENUNG-->USE_COD2_FBD4-->	aktiv (as original)
JBBF-->3070 PowerWindows-->FH_PANIK_MODUS--> aktiv (as original)
JBBF-->3070 PowerWindows-->FH_PANIK_MODUS_EKS-->	aktiv (as original)
FZD-->Bordnetzanpassung Funkschluessel Panikmode Signal Panikmode NEU (as original)


----------

